# 3A6 error code on Tajima TFMX-IIC1501 4 head



## shancrft

Had a birds nest under needle plate, removed it, reset but had a 3A6 error code. Had to manually reset the knives. Knives are In their proper position but still am having the 3A6 error code and can't reset it. The "E" button on the control panel is the only one that works when pushed, screen blips but the error code comes back.

Does anyone know if there is a sensor for the knives or a reset on the control panel ?

I am in the middle of doing 800 towels and am at a stand still.

Any help would be appreciated !

Thanks
Shannon


----------



## philipfirth83

Have a look at this:

How do I reset a 3A6 error code? 
The movable knives are stuck open under the needle plate.


Clean out any bird nest (build up of thread) or if you've had a needle break any needle pieces or any other obstruction which may be preventing the knives from closing completely.
Close the knives completely, press SET to reset the code then try a manual trim or press START.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Jacket Express

I have also learned when that code comes up the is a bar on the back of the machines that runs the full length of the machine if you slid that it will also take away the code.. Sometimes you may have to do it a couple of times


----------



## heathsports

I slid the bar back and forth, I cleared the bird nest, I moved the knives to all the same position, making sure that they are all the same --- still error 3A6 --- aaaahhhh! Please help.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Rotate until the pointer is in the red and trim at the control panel.


----------



## heathsports

I checked it, and moved the pointer to a closer point in the middle of the red (assuming you are talking about the wheel on the back of the machine). No luck  I tried to do a trim, but just gives me the error.... so bummed. My machine has got me totally baffled...


----------



## Bushy69

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I would post the Fix for the 3A6 Error on Multi-Head Tajima Machines.

3A6 – 3A6 Incorrect ATH movable knife retract position
Usually as a result of a Birds nest.
Fix Solution.
1.	Clear Birds Nest
2.	Put Machine to Sleep (Press and Hold the "I" or "Power" Button on the computer panel)
3.	Back of machine - move full length Flat Bar all the way to left
4.	Side of Machine - Rotate Timing Belt so Pointer is on the red line
5.	Wake up machine (Press the "I" of "Power" Button again.
6.	Back of machine move full length Flat Bar all the way to Right until Red Led Light on right hand back of machine Appears (may require a little force, as this is manually closing all the the knives)
7.	Do a Manual Thread Trim

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Bushy


----------



## NBrestle

Where is the "I" button? I am having the same problem, cleared the birds nest but not sure how to put machine to sleep.


----------



## EmbroidChickie

Sometimes I do everything on the list and still end up turning the machine off and back on. Works pretty much every time. Just make sure to unload the machine first. It will usually end up pretty close to last stitched position.

I run a shop full of Tajima TFMX's. A single, 6-head and an 8-head.

If in doubt and you have your account info with Hirsch (if in the US or Canada) call and they can walk you thru the fix.

Good Luck...


----------

